# My Blocking Mats should be here Thursday



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I cant wait!!
After doing some comparing, I decided to go with these ones from Amazon.
A little less money & way faster shipping. I got 2 sets. Plus this one's come with edges I can flip up & make its own little box!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FKCOFM/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

very cool! 

I know my husband would love it if I ordered some since he gets a little worried when I block stuff out on our bed!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Those are awesome! What a great idea!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks!

A basic set is $25 on Knitpicks, these are $18.99 
A KP kit is $50. That's just the basic set & some t-pins. 
Which I found at the local family dollar for $1 a pack!!
KP has ground shipping. I bet that's at least a week.
These are 2 day free shipping, Amazon Prime.

Sometimes Amazon prime just cant be beat!!

Plus if you do have kids come over, you have a nice little play area for them.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

And it looks like the instructions will either be written in Hiragami or "Chinglish". That's always fun to try to decipher. Not that you really need instructions but sometimes they are hilarious when translated by non-native English speakers.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

they are SO handy !!! I just found the T pins @ Walmart ......


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought of pinning to my bed. What happens when its not dry & you want to sleep? :huh:

Im glad they are on the way! I like how colorful they are too.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Pearl!! I need this!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Here they are! 
This is 2 sets put together & the 2nd pic is the extra parts I have left. 
Im glad I got 2 sets, or it would've been on the small side. I put a cain in hopefully to give an idea of size. I think they are going to work out!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Quick! Knit a shawl so you can try it out! :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I actually have one ready to block & one that's 2 rows from coming off the needles!
This is my 1st shawl & Ive been waiting & wanting to get it blocked!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered mine last night. I'm so excited. I just bought a vacuum sealer I found on sale too. It was such a great deal and I'm sucking and sealing EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, for some reason I have a vision of everything in your living room vacuum sealed. Kind of like how grandma used to cover the couch in plastic....


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - For some reason, the little pump in my vacuum sealer isn't strong enough to handle the couch! ((sigh)) Lets try the ottoman! lol


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

hehehehe


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL! Come in and and have a seat on the couch (squeak/crinkle). ha ha You already know me so well. lol


----------

